
Unofficial Lego Advanced Building Techniques Guide (2007) [pdf] - app4soft
https://joncraton.org/media/files/UnofficialLEGOAdvancedBuildingTechniquesGuide.pdf
======
app4soft
This is must-have handbook for advanced LEGO® MOC creators!

As I'm AFOL[0] & IT geek, I not use _proprietary physical bricks_ anymore ;-)

Instead I use FOSS tools — LeoCAD[1] with LDraw[2] parts library for design
virtual Lego models, such as my MOC "Micropolis Locomotive"[3,4].

[0]
[http://www.brickwiki.info/wiki/Adult_Fan_Of_LEGO](http://www.brickwiki.info/wiki/Adult_Fan_Of_LEGO)

[1] [http://leocad.org](http://leocad.org)

[2] [http://ldraw.org](http://ldraw.org)

[3]
[http://twitter.com/app4soft/status/1041133890344247297](http://twitter.com/app4soft/status/1041133890344247297)

[4]
[http://old.reddit.com/r/lego/comments/9g6ifv](http://old.reddit.com/r/lego/comments/9g6ifv)

